# Scours in 10 day old buckling...Another update



## porkchop48 (Mar 20, 2013)

r I have a 10 day old bottle baby that developed the scours. I recently upped his bottle and he is taking 3 bottles a day at 10 oz each. Could it have been just too much for his system ? Should I cut him back?

Still active, playing, no temp, not lethargic, etc... but very worried about him. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 20, 2013)

probiotics, to start with.  that is always where I start with a kid that young.  Usually it will set them straight.


----------



## elevan (Mar 21, 2013)

How long has he had them and what is his temp?

I agree, probiotics is a good place to start.  You can also put a half packet of unflavored gelatin in his bottle to slow down the scours...you don't want to stop them as there is a reason for them.

If he has a temp then add oral neomycin to his bottle.

_Neomycin Oral Solution  1 ml/ 20# Continue treatment for 24-48 hrs beyond remission of disease symptoms, but not more than 14 consecutive days for bacterial scours (scours in a kid under 13 days old are most likely bacterial)_


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 21, 2013)

Spectam scour Gard for pigs also works well. 
can offer a couple bottles with watered down milk or replacer or half and half electrolytes such as Bounce back or SAf A caf. 
With a kid that young you really are lookign for a high temp. because more than likely the scours are bacterial.


----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 21, 2013)

His temp was 102.1 which I thought was normal. 

His stool is looking better today. I cut back his bottles to about 6 oz a feeding instead of 10oz. I am going to try some the diluted milk today as well as adding some electrolytes. 

He is still eating very well, very very mad that he is not getting his full bottles and still playing and jumping like a fool. 

I do have the neomycin - Should I go ahead and start him on that to be on the safe side??

Thank you all for the replies.   I have 3 other new bottle babies that came from another farm but they are seperate from him and did not arrive till yesterday after his scours started.


----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 21, 2013)

UPDATE >>>>>

  Went out to check on him after work and give him his evening bottle. He has a nice dry butt now. I went ahead and gave him another does of the probiotics, a bottle of waterered down milk with electrolytes and neomycin to be on the safe side. I will dose him again tomorrow with the neomycin and see how he is doing. 

Thank you all again for the help.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## elevan (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok tonight the scours are back full force. 

Still no temp, still nibbling grass. Tonight was day three of the neomycin. 

He has been getting watered down poweraid- I did find I have the actual goat electrolytes - should I switch to them?

Any thing else I can be doing for the little guy?


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 23, 2013)

I really don't know...but so sorry the scours are back now...looked so hopeful it was over


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Poor little fella.
Watch out for irritated skin.
Hopefully his tummy will settle down soon so he can get back to eating normal.


----------



## elevan (Mar 24, 2013)

porkchop48 said:
			
		

> Ok tonight the scours are back full force.
> 
> Still no temp, still nibbling grass. Tonight was day three of the neomycin.
> 
> ...


Switch to goat electrolytes.

Add probiotics or yogurt.

Keep up the neomycin.

Can you get a fecal to see what you're dealing with bacterial wise?  You may need a stronger antibiotic.


----------



## elevan (Mar 24, 2013)

Continue assistance here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=322916#p322916


----------

